# Alec Bradley Tempus Series quadrum Cigar Review - Solid Consistent Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It is a great looking cigar with a nice oily texture. The cigar felt very solid in my hand as well as being balanced from the foot to the head. I...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Tempus Series quadrum Cigar Review - Solid Consistent Smoke


----------

